# Medway Queen



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

There is a story in our weekly rag today reports that headway has been made by fundraisers trying to preserve the Dunkirk verteran paddle steamer Medway Queen with £1.86 million of heritage Lottery funding which will pay for a new hull from a British shipyard.

The former Isle of Wight nightclub and restaurant at Binfield, which was towed back to the Medway in 1984 after her hull was patched up has been in the financial doldrums ever since with preservationists struggling to raise the cash needed.

The preservation society which has Dame Vera Lynn and Sir Mick Jagger among its patrons, celebrated the £1.86 million.

When Medway Queen fell into disrepair, she was superceded by Ryde Queen which remains at Binfield, where efforts to preserve her as well has foundered. I took a picture of her a few weeks ago which I will post in the next few minutes. David


----------



## Bruce Carson (Jun 14, 2005)

Is it preservation or replication when you have to resort to a completely new hull?

Bruce C


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

No idea, just quoting from Isle of Wight County Press which reports that the money will pay for a new hull from a British shipyard. David


----------

